# Home Page



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a mini rex named Leo and a Holland Lop that I believes name will either be Lanna or Lucy (I just got her and haven't decided)

Here are some pictures of Leo and Lucy




















Look at those nails... We are moving and his nail clipper is packed (or lost?) and I have to buy a new one!! 
























MINE!!








I hope you like the pictures!!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 13, 2006)

Beautiful pics! :great:

I'm going to move this into the new "Bunny Blog" section for you.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow - your photos really seemed to capture how soft the rex fur is.

Welcome back!

Peg


----------



## chubbers422 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! He's beautiful! Good luck with Lucy/Lanna! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks... I need to get more pictures of Lucy/Lanna since I just got her... Leo is still not "tame" but he is getting better (if I sit really still on the ground next to him he will come over and "smell" me) But when I move towards him he still flips out. Leo is due for a neuter in 2 weeks. I am anxious because of the stories about rabbits never waking up from anithetics(sp?). Well, I will update soon!


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 14, 2006)

Yay!!! Pictures!!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 14, 2006)

If I post some pics up here could someone like make them smaller so I can change my avatar. I no longer have that rabbit and would like to post one of lucy and leo in it... If thats possible!


----------



## doodle (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in love with Leo! He is stunningly gorgeous. I love the pics with the green mat in the background...the colors look so vibrant. 

Lucy is adorable too. So is that what you decided to name her?


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 15, 2006)

Pretty! I love soft Rex-fur, you can even SEE how good it feels through those pictures! They're both handsome little bunnies.


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 15, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote: *


> If I post some pics up here could someone like make them smaller so I can change my avatar. I no longer have that rabbit and would like to post one of lucy and leo in it... If thats possible!


 I'd do that without a problem for you.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks... I will do it tonight (right now I am at school!) Leo is in the bathtub with the green matt under him... I will post more pictures soon. Actually I decided her name was LucyLacy (or Lucy or Lacy!!) SSome people call her one thing while others call her another... She doesn't really respond right now to either so I decided to stick with LucyLacy!


----------



## m.e. (Feb 15, 2006)

*swoon* Leo is soooo handsome! :kiss:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments!! M.E. your rabbits are so pretty also! I just love peanut and rex (thats their names right?) and your avatar is so pretty!! Ok, Well I can't post pics now because the camera isn't working but I will get them on soon!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/Bunnylover78642/Photo_2005_7_31_23_24_54.jpg





















Ok, the small puppy above is Riley. He is an Australian Sheperad and Sheltland Sheepdog mix, but as you can see WHERES THE LONG HAIR??? We cant seem to find it. Riley is 9 weeks old Tuesday.

Popcorn is the bigger dog. He is a callahoula Leaopord mix. He is a very good boy and listens so well. knows all his commands but i want to try and teach "Freeze" but I am not sure it can be done or how to get on with that! Popcorn will be 4 yrs old on October 11th.

Toby is my grey cat above. He is very huge and hates people. If you approach him he runs underneath the nearest thing (couch, bed, blanket). Mostly he eats and sleeps. He will be about 5 yrs old in June 20th.

Angel is the big black, white, and gray fluff ball. She will be about 6 yrs old in July. She is very sweet and fines nothing is more fun than sitting on the book you are trying to read at the very moment. She loves to eat also and sleeps in your lap as soon as possible!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, since I have now introduced my animals I will just casually post more and more pictures! LOL


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)

This is Tammy. And HER bear!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres the best picture of me... Which means I am pretty ugly! 




Heres a picture of my sister and her past dog Midnight.
















Midnight was put to sleep because she continued to kil animals even after LOTS of training. Sadly she was brought to the pound by neighbors and put to sleep.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are some past animals... I will introduce as I go.




This is one of Tigers last litters. She was the neighbors cat but we took care of her and the kittens.




This is another of Tiggers last kittens. Also the neighbors cat (yes they are still there!)




Heres another one of the kittens... Peaches




Heres the mom but it is hard to see her. It was hard to take pictures cause she never stopped moving!




Another one of the kittens!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are some past rabbits. Not as many as I have had... But here are the some.

Socks... One of the mini rexs out of my first litter. Purebred. His father is Leo and his mother is Bella. He is sadly dead after being sold to a friend before we moved she contacted us later saying he had been caught by coyote!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is Socks Brother PC. Purebred mini rex and litter mate. He is alive and is living with my friend who also took Socks, and Bella. He was used for breeding but was attacked by an unsupervised breeding session and was injured enough to never breed again. He is now a neutered happy rabbit.


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's one avatar you can use. I just chose one that they were both in, but if you want to specify a different picture, or want to customize it, or have me customize it for you.. that would be no problem. Love the photos! And don't be silly, you are pretty! :hug1

So basically I resized and cropped the photo, fixed the redeye, and put a border. I don't know if you want anything esle.. maybe hearts.. or their names.. or another photo.. feel free to ask, I'm at your service! 






~*AnNa*~


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank You! I love it... I will change it right now. I have more pictures to post up also! I wanted to take some pictures of them outside but then the cold front hit and the ground is covered in ice. So that will have to wait but here are more pictures of them inside!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

This is Lacy




Lacy eating my backpack




Lacy cleaning her feet




Lacy cleaning herself and shaking her head!




Lacy hiding under the desk cleaning herself




Lacy thinking that if she eats this cord and is under the desk where i cant really see her she wont get in to trouble




Lacy




Chubby Lacy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

This is Lacy




Lacy eating my backpack




Lacy cleaning her feet




Lacy cleaning herself and shaking her head!




Lacy hiding under the desk cleaning herself




Lacy thinking that if she eats this cord and is under the desk where i cant really see her she wont get in to trouble




Lacy




Chubby Lacy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lacy trying to eat the backpack again




NO MORE PICTURES!!




Does the carpet taste good?




This smells like animals, feels like an animal, but where is the animal?




Why does this white thing insiste on being in my way!!




BIG BUTT!




YOU CANT SEE ME!!




Look at all my poopy!




She's not looking, maybe I can sneek behind this




This ground stinks!!




This litter box is mine




Can I jump in?


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I should eat this!




My head is so cute!! I am peeking out from under the bed!




This is me landing a binky!




And me coming out of a bunny jump




Oh, what a pretty bunny!




This was placed here for me to eat!




Arent I cute!




Whats that noise?


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

This is very interesting




I know there is a bunny in here so where is she!




LOOK LOOK




Thats it! if she wont come out of the mirror I am leaving!




I will just take a break right here




These are not the same picture... Note my head?




Time for a good run




This taste good




litter box is 2 big mommy!




I will just sit and clean myself




Dont you think my ears are cute?




Water, just what I need!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

There are more pictures




I am not litter box trained so this is pointless!




I'm going to hide under the bed if you dont put the camera away!




I said leave me alone!









Yummy tissues!




Can I hide behind them?




Mommy wont leave me alone




I'm to cute for my own good




It was dark to mommy put the flash on!




Hey, look another rabbit!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yummy tissues!




Can I hide behind them?




Mommy wont leave me alone




I'm to cute for my own good




It was dark to mommy put the flash on!




Hey, look another rabbit!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lets hide under the desk where she cant take pictures of us.




This is not my poop, is it?




WATER!!




This chair is an interesting obsticale course.




Mommy dont take pictures of me, your embarrasing me!!




I'm out of here!




I'm thirsty again




Can we both drink out of it at the same time?




Shes very small...


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

Get him away from me!!




He smells different




Leave me alone, stupid big bunny!! (Leo I love you!!)




How does she get under the desk?




He's chasing me!!




Good shes gone!




Look at all my poopies!




Time in the living room




I can hide under the seat




This blanket is mine

All done... I hope you dont mind... They are really big but I don't know how to resize... Really sorry!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, I promised some horse lovers on here that I would post pictures of a horse that I leased a while ago... Sadly the people sold him so I ride the schools horse Lorenzo. But here is River... An English Western horse. There are not the greatest pictures because I was trying to get him to jump but finally we just had to raise the jumps enough not to make it an option to WALK over them!! 































Heres some more pictures of Riley... The puppy.


----------



## bojay (Feb 19, 2006)

Those are some incredibly freaky eyes on those rabbits.



Riley is very cute...what kind of dog is he? Australian Shepherd or Border Collie?


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 19, 2006)

Riley is absolutely stunning! So precious!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

Riley is an Aussie/ Sheltie mix. The rabbits eyes are pure brown but I could not get the computer to fix them. and the camera makes them that way. I am going to post some more pictures later if thats ok... I know its a lot of pictures!


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh goodness, I love the pictures, those are some cute critters! Glad you like the avatar.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 26, 2006)

BUMP!! The weather was finally able for me to bring them outside so here are the newest pictures!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok... I also have some of the dogs!!

Luke Tired of the temperature changes!!











Luke thinking there is better grass under the water than next to it








Leo and Luke together


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 26, 2006)

Random Pictures in no order... 





Luke sleeping




Leo's eye looking at the camera




Leo telling me he doesn't want any more pictures




The mess around the rabbit cage (this is the cleanist it will ever be!!)




This is the new cage I got for Christmas




Leo running away, Luke going to sleep on his shelf, their cage open




Leo trying to find shade from the sun




A pretty little bird


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 26, 2006)

Leo trying to sleep




Leo moves over for Luke




Leo starts to get mad




Leo tries to push him out of the way




Leo gives up




Leo thinking "Fine, I am to good for that spot anyways!!"


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 26, 2006)

Leo all by himself





I dont know if you can see but Leo's head is sticking out








This grass is different from.... this grass




Right in the middle of a bunny hop




Finally I can sleep, Luke left me alone

Can I really fit into here?








I'll make myself fit

Arent I pretty?








These are 2 slippery for me to walk on

Why is the hay so hard for me to get out of the ground?








im out of here

A shadow is great relief from the sun


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is Riley... The puppy. And I got some shots of Popcorn and Riley with the rabbits




I tried to get him to run (his ears flap) but he just wanted to SIT




He has all his attention on those rabbits




I no I am not supposed to chew on the side of the house but it tastes good!!




This is different




Popcorn (who is still not GREAT with the rabbits but will now tolerate them around him)




Where'd he go?

Here's some pictures of our new house also


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 26, 2006)

I think I forgot to post the pictures of Luke all by himself.. If I duplicate anything I apologize!!














































This has been my favorite picture in all the years that I have had rabbits. This is Big Red. He was a baby out of my first litter born. His father is Leo and his mother is bella. He is experimenting with the water bottle as I walked in the room. He had to climb the bars to get there!


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 28, 2006)

you have such great pics. All animals seem to be happy.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks.. I realize they are alot of pictures and I may be posting to many because its 3 pages, they're big, and take a while to load on a fast computer... If they are to big you can go to my albums page and click on the link and look at the pictures that way... Much faster!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jul 7, 2006)

Some of the pictures are not working so I will have to repost them ALL!! BLAH!! Oh well, picture time!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jul 7, 2006)

Socks- Broken Castor




PC- broken red




Socks




Socks




Socks




PC




Socks and PC




PC




PC




Socks




Luke




Leo and Luke




Luke




Luke




Leo




Leo




Luke


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jul 7, 2006)

Leo




Leo




Leo and Luke




Leo and Luke




Leo and Luke




Leo and Luke




Leo and Luke




Leo and Luke




Luke




Leo




Leo




Luke




Luke




Leo




Luke




Luke




Leo




Leo and Luke




Luke




Leo


----------

